# Ford Mach-E arrived today!



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow that thang is a beast.

Does anyone have a diagram of the gearbox--where are the gears and how do they run the output shaft thru the center of the rotor?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Munro's Youtube channel does a teardown






The Eluminator is the front unit with a remote inverter, otherwise it's the same as rear unit, afaik


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, that video is a great find and very interesting to see the interior parts. But what a complicated mess of an inverter with all the SiC FETs welded to the buss bars.


----------



## 52International (Feb 13, 2021)

Yeah, the appeal of the crate motor is it is the front motor which does not have an inverter. I needed lower profile to stay below the truck bed .Sandy tear down is of the rear with the inverter integrated.

I’ll use a cascadiamotion inverter and still tbd on vcu. Aem looks pretty nice. It will come down to ease of integration I’m sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DansEVhobby (Jun 13, 2021)

That's gonna be a really cool conversion! Looking forward to seeing how this build progresses!
I'm wondering if anyone knows if the Mach-E front drive inverter would work with the Eluminator crate motor combined with the AEM VCU? I've contacted Ford Performance and they don't seem to know anything, and I've contacted AEM but have yet to get a response. The Cascadia is the obvious choice but the cost is quite high, about 4-5X the cost of a Mach-E inverter.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Using the Ford front inverter is supposed to be what AEM is working closely with Ford on.

Ford should be releasing documentation of the inverter's CAN codes and pinouts, but I was told by them directly that, as well as the motor outline CAD drawing, is "proprietary" 🤦‍♂️

So...we have to 3D scan a unit, and log the traction inverter CAN codes (I'm hoping Veronika ( @D&VsEVJeep ) will do that with hers). It's not proprietary, it's 🦕🦕🦕🦕🦕


----------



## 52International (Feb 13, 2021)

Took the Eluminator to Art Morrison chassis shop today to review the mounting and design. I am very impressed with AM capabilities and operation. Spread across three large buildings, CNC machines, mandrel benders, they’re the real deal. We’re still a long ways from the finished product. It was well worth the trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Well, I may have been deceived about Ford working with AEM on the CAN codes for Mach-E's traction inverter. Was there a falling out?

Here's a video released today from AEM that uses the Eluminator with a Cascadia Motion inverter (Cascadia does publish their CAN messaging, as everyone should):






A bit underwhelming, but not surprising given their battery and inverter choices. They blame the weight of the car, lol, in the video instead of their component choices.

Still an ok package, though.


----------



## DansEVhobby (Jun 13, 2021)

amazing how Cascadia are able to put ~$8000 worth of tech in that 15 pound little box. Mosfets must be made out of pure gold.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

At approximately $1800 an ounce, doesn't take much gold to get to 8 large really fast.... couple ounces. Silicon is much more expensive by comparison.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The power MOSFETs are about $3000 to $4000....the miracle these days is finding them in stock..


----------



## kelsobobj (6 mo ago)

have crate motor and traction inverter need schematic for inverter to control unit any one get any info bob


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> A bit underwhelming, but not surprising given their battery and inverter choices. They blame the weight of the car, lol, in the video instead of their component choices.


Yikes, at the 30 second mark we see only one contactor, and it (along with the fuse) is on the opposite end of the car to where the battery is. That's extra scary now that I know why it's a bad idea, haha.


----------



## Spotted (5 mo ago)

Is the eliminator really only 1’x1’x2’ (approximately)? I was just looking at it and giving serious thought to converting my 240Z with this. The other piece I’d need to figure out is where I would stash a battery to power everything.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

It's pretty tall and wide....won't fit in a C5 without cutting the trunk floor


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Sure is pretty, but can you see anything wrong in this picture? HV training










The HV Battery is up front under the hood, single main contactor and fuse in junction box in the trunk. 

Looks like a pair of small gage orange with red/black tracer wires is *Always Hot* running to the orange connector at the AC Motor Controller. 

The fuse provides no protection for a crash from the side or the right rear that might short the + and - cables from the HV Battery, or crush that plastic junction box to short the - stud to the fuse + end.

Some circuit/device is located in the junction box below the HV fuse and - terminal block with a signal cable running to the PDU controller--poor access and a HV hazard.


----------



## Zieg (10 mo ago)

Weber Auto posted their teardown. I have to admit I'm very impressed!


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The parking pawl is something I didn't give much thought to as the difference between the Eluminator & rear unit....it's not just the inverter stack. He also claims there are two front inverters.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Spotted said:


> Is the eliminator really only 1’x1’x2’ (approximately)? I was just looking at it and giving serious thought to converting my 240Z with this. The other piece I’d need to figure out is where I would stash a battery to power everything.


Yes, that's a pretty typical size for an EV motor plus transaxle. The electronics (controller/inverter, DC-to-DC, charger, power distribution boxes...) add a lot of bulk.


----------



## 52International (Feb 13, 2021)

brian_ said:


> Yes, that's a pretty typical size for an EV motor plus transaxle. The electronics (controller/inverter, DC-to-DC, charger, power distribution boxes...) add a lot of bulk.





























Roughly 23-1/2” wide, 12” tall, 13” wide with some castings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

"Haven't you put it in yet?" - that's what she said


----------



## 52International (Feb 13, 2021)

Here’s pictures of the Mach-E mount. They’re keyed to the drive unit.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52International (Feb 13, 2021)

More rough measurements of the mount



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

3 inches is a total waste of volume. I'd go with a sponge puck:


----------



## RickXD (6 mo ago)

Sub to this thread! My uncle is ditching his Ford Raptor this weekend and will be looking for an interesting EV project. The new tires and fuel wheels arrived yesterday and are getting installed tomorrow. He's retiring soon and I bet he'll like this project.


----------

